# Rotting Flesh Radio SHOW #246: Haunt Season Is Here. Manys Haunts Stop In This Week..



## Jonathan (Oct 22, 2008)

*SHOW NOTES FOR THE WEEK OF SEPTEMBER 16, 2011 SHOW #246*

*LISTEN NOW*
http://rfrpodcast.com
or
*RIGHT CLICK THIS LINK, SAVE LINK/TARGET AS
(saves it as an mp3 to your computer)*
http://www.rfrpodcast.com/RFR_9_16_2011.mp3
or
*SUBSCRIBE USING iTUNES*
http://www.itunes.com
*SUBSCRIBE USING ZUNE*
http://www.zune.com
or
*USING OUR FREE iPHONE or DROID APP – Search (RFRApp)*

*THIS WEEK’S SHOW NOTES:*
The Haunt Season has arrived! This week we kick off the Halloween and Haunt Season with a jam packed show featuring the *ALL HALLOWS REVENGE, SCREAM ACRES COURT, and THIRTEENTH STREET MORGUE* all stopping in to the show! Each of these Haunted Attractions are stopping in and discussing the Haunt Season, what to expect out of their event this year and more!

In addition we have Chuckles the Clown along with RFR Casket Crew Storm with In A Haunt Minute. Joey Blood is back with this week’s Bloody Blu-Ray Releases this week and RFR Casket Crew Pierce is back with Fresh Meat discussing Prosthetics for Scare Actors.

This week we have Haunt Industry News covering Costumes for Kids Charity, Derek Mears, House of Shock, The Halloween Festival, Trick or Treat Studios, Halloween Asylum, Distortions Unlimited, The Travel Channel, The Dent Schoolhouse, Ashland Oregon’s Halloween Parade, The Haunt Rocker Jerry Vayne, Wednesday 13, SeaWorld’s Spooktacular, Scare A Torium Haunted House, The Baysox Psycho Safari, Scare Kingdom in the UK, The Nashville Nightmare Haunted Attraction, Toxic Toons, Canadian Haunted Attractions Conference, Fright Catalog, Haunt Kits, Haunted Mansion Event at Contemporary Resort, Trick or Treat Under the Sea, North Carolina Aquariums, Faces of the Great Pumpkin Contest, Ghostbuster Re-Release, Alice Cooper’s New CD, Robert Englund, and more from the Halloween and Horror Industry this week.

We have RFR Casket Crew’s Badger replying to Deadite Listener Emails, and more.

There are ALL-NEW Rules to Win the Screamline Studios Graverobbing Giveaway and Twisted Tunes from the Grave.

So all you Fright Freaks, Haunters and Halloween Junkies, you can…
Sit Back, Relax and Rot Away to Rotting Flesh Radio!
*
THIS WEEK’S SHOW: LISTEN NOW BELOW OR*
Right Click, Save Link/Target As To This Link: http://rfrpodcast.com/RFR_9_16_2011.mp3
(saves it as an mp3 to your computer)


*PAST SHOWS:*
RFR Rewind: Podcast Archives - http://rfrpodcast.com


----------

